# Wasseroberfläche ist verschmutzt



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir bitte wer weiter helfen. Mein Gartenteich, Baujahr 2004, hat seit beginn an das Problem, dass bei warmem Wetter, Sedimente vom Boden aufschwimmen und die Wasseroberfläche sehr unansehnlich machen. Das heißt in der Nacht kühlt das Wasser wieder etwas ab, wodurch das Wasser am Morgen wieder schön ist (Sichttiefe bleibt immer bei ca. 30cm, das stört mich aber weiter nicht). Sobald die Sonne drauf heizt und die Temperatur steigt, schwimmen jedoch wieder die Sedimente vom Boden auf. Vielleicht sind es auch Algen, keine Ahnung. Es ist jetzt so, dass der Teich mittlerweile eine gute Bepflanzung aufweist, welche sich auch brav vermehrt. Die unschönen Partikel an der Wasseroberfläche werden von mir mehrmals täglich mit einem Kescher entfernt. Leider ist das störende Zeugs so fein, dass sehr viel davon beim Kescher immer wieder durchflutscht. Deshalb auch mehrmals täglich mit dem Kescher.
Im Winter, falls der Teich eisfrei ist, sieht man sogar bis zum Boden (1m). Mein Teich hat keinerlei Technik und keine Fische. Dafür aber millionen von anderen Tierchen. Ich hab noch nie das Wasser getestet, weil ja eh alles super läuft, außer der Wasseroberfläche. Aber zum Beispiel __ Wasserlinsen, die ja sonst eine Plage sein sollen, die verschwinden bei mir immer von selbst.

Meine erste Frage: Sind das Sedimente, Schlamm oder doch Algen?
Meine zweite Frage: Was kann man dagegen tun, ohne Chemie, ohne Technik, dafür aber biologisch?

lg
Konrad

Eigentlich wollt ich noch ein Foto anhängen, aber irgendwie bringt das Forum hier immer einen Upload Error


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Konrad,

hast keine Scwimmpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich, dann sollte sich das Problem von alleine lösen.

Ich hatte sowas auch schon aber mit fortschreitender Schwimmpflanzenvegetation war damit schnell wieder Schluß.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für deine Antwort.  
Hast recht, ich habe keine Schwimm- und keine reinen Unterwasserpflanzen. Was würdest du da empfehlen?

lg
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo Konrad,

Unterwasser:

__ Hornkraut, Laichkräuter, __ Wasserpest


Schwimmpflanzen:

Froschbiß, __ Seekanne (Schwimmblattpflanze, wurzelt im Bodengrund)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2007)

Danke Stefan,

ich werd mal schauen wo ich die Pflanzen auftreiben kann.

lg
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2007)

Solltest du in jedem Gartencenter mit Teichabteilung zu dieser Jahreszeit problemlos finden.

Ansonsten hier: www.nymphaion.de


----------

